# Pictures of local shoot



## Hoytboy2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow ! nice setups! Looked like it was fun.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

you would need a full quiver full of arrows to shoot that course LOL!!!

looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Now thats an awesome set up. Love it. Looks challenging and real.
Thanks for taking the time to share
DB


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I love these threads.
Looks like a great course.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

XForce Girl said:


> I love these threads.
> Looks like a great course.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Guy up the tree so oringinal. Love that one. Making 3d fun with this type of set up is so good for archers.
DB


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

From a logistical standpoint- that would cause a lot of problems at our local shoots in that there are too many targets from one or 2 stakes. We had over 200 shooters last Sunday, 180 the week before, and 170 the week before that. (This summer weather has really brought out the numbers to the PennYork 3D archery league.!!!).

I do like your originality though.


----------



## archerymedic79 (Apr 4, 2011)

That setup is awesome, I wish more shoots around here would do stuff like that. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Great set up, very original,more shoots need to do set ups like that ,that would be awesome to shoot a course like that.


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks like a blast


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like a great course!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Like


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

very cool sets


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

That is one of the best looking setups I have seen. I love how they make everything like a real life situation. Very Cool!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Whenever I put more than 2 targets at one stake it causes backups on the course, heck sometimes when I put two it causes backups.
How do you keep this from happening? Just wondering because I really like the set-up you have.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Good stuff.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Lots of times I will put multiple targets on the same stake for environment aesthetics. You only have a clear shot at one vital of the target that you are suppose to shoot. I get lots of good compliments for those sets. I once had 4 deer in a field with only one offering the broadside shot.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> Lots of times I will put multiple targets on the same stake for environment aesthetics. You only have a clear shot at one vital of the target that you are suppose to shoot. I get lots of good compliments for those sets. I once had 4 deer in a field with only one offering the broadside shot.


That will have to wait till I can get more targets, but good idea though.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

We do something like that you only shoot one target.Its alot of work we have a shoot in the national forest that we get a recreation permit to put on a shoot. We get about a 200 shooters and people come from all around the pacific north west to shoot and camp out have a vendor come in for food its a good time.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> Whenever I put more than 2 targets at one stake it causes backups on the course, heck sometimes when I put two it causes backups.
> How do you keep this from happening? Just wondering because I really like the set-up you have.


Best way is to have "doubles" at either the first target- causes the groups to spread out quickly- or at a halfway point- or at the last 2.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank-you for all the nice comments!! 
Like Sagecreek said, There is only one clear vital shot. Also the Elk was out at 50yds so nobody wanted to shoot the wolves. We had 21 different stations and had 5 or 6 shooters at each one and did not have more than a 3 or 4 minute wait and only at a few targets not all of them. Thanks again.....Ron


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

That there is the real deal,looks unbelievable,good job.


----------



## wvcatman (Feb 22, 2006)

wish that was in west virginia that looks like that would be alot of fun


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

That's one sweet set up of the targets. I would shoot if only a little closer


----------



## Droptine49 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks real interesting. A set with several turkeys facing with the thin breast shot and a strutter at a good distance would be an interesting set up as well. I've never been to a shoot with more than 1 target at a station.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

ideas, ideas ,ideas. lol nice set up wish i could shoot that one


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

BowSitter, Thanks for sharing...Man, I just wish I had the opportunity to shoot a 3-D like that!
How was your turn-out?


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

That is a nice set-up.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Really like that set up,it looks awesome!!!!!! love the multiply target set up for realism,did that yrs ago when our club had the tartgets people really like that,keep up the good work and more pics for future.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

real cool course


----------



## jasjon (Oct 2, 2011)

wow very nice wish i could go up there ,would be great fun good job


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, nice looking course. Sure is pretty country. A lot different than ours here in So. Arizona at this shoot last weekend. Here are a few photos of our shoot and the area, hence the name of the shoot, "Rumble in the Rocks" http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1727594


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

That really is awesome. Bet there was lots of looking for arrows. A blast to be had for sure.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

Great lookin set ups great ideas there!


----------

